# Lets see what your hunting....



## cj.

congrats Frank!

I decided to go to that RQE at Onsted... the dog had the cast won and I lost it for him! Poor dog. I just couldn't do him any justice.


----------



## walkercoonhunter

cj. said:


> Any new pictures Shawn?
> 
> I always forget the camera



Actually Joe I dont have a camera any more. Lost that bad boy out hunting one night! lol

What dog did you hunt Saturday? Hows ole Flake doing?


----------



## FMann

Why did you do that Joe? I thought you would have learned by now you have to wait for him to tree before you call him treed. I found out that some people think that Kate dog I'm hunting for Randy is mean? You going to Maple Rapids on Monday for the PKC hunt? I'm thinking of going over there.


----------



## jaywkr

Good job Frank. I'm ready to go fishing. Got the mother-in-law in town for a few days, already driving me nuts!!!:help:


----------



## cj.

frank - O you don't want to go over there Frank. You might have to meet Shawn. If I see you there with Kate I won't enter.... what an alligator!!! ha, never heard anyone say that about her.

shawn - I hunted Flake at that RQE... I havnt liked what ive heard about the dog, and a few things hes done, but overall hes showing promise. He sure looked good that night!


----------



## jnracing

frank if she can deal with bo daisy and that leopard pup jumping all over her and not do a thing im pretty sure shes fine lol


----------



## walkercoonhunter

cj. said:


> frank - O you don't want to go over there Frank. You might have to meet Shawn. If I see you there with Kate I won't enter.... what an alligator!!! ha, never heard anyone say that about her.
> 
> shawn - I hunted Flake at that RQE... I havnt liked what ive heard about the dog, and a few things hes done, but overall hes showing promise. He sure looked good that night!


Easy does it bud I aint that bad to draw! lol

What kind of things have you heard about him? I only hunted with him once when he was about 10-12 months old in the dead of winter. It wasnt pretty! lol but there wasnt much pretty that night either!


----------



## FMann

Joe you might just want to stay home then lol. Hey Shawn I look forward to meeting you on Monday if your over to Maple Rapids on monday. I will be hunting a redtick female named Kate if you see me come up and say hi.


----------



## cj.

Frank is the one that looks like mr clean with a beard :O

sorry. ha


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Frankdo you normally hunt out of Belleville?


----------



## jnracing

quite seaeson has been over for 3 mins and im goin out


----------



## FMann

Shawn, I have only hunted out of Bellville once and that was about 8 years ago when they did the state hunt. I hunt mostly on the east side of the state. I went to Maple Rapids for the first time on Monday, last night I went up and got beat by Joey in Linwood for the first time ever being at that club. 

Congrats again Joey for once fred getting out of pocket was a good thing lol.


----------



## cj.

I'm tellin ya...... I'm going to take him down to Onsted tonight. How far do you think he'll make it with a bowling ball tied around his neck?


----------



## jackbob42

Are you guys going to Maple Rapids this weekend for the benefit hunt?


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Ill be there, looks like Ill be packing a Blue dog Friday though!!!!


----------



## jackbob42

walkercoonhunter said:


> Ill be there, looks like Ill be packing a Blue dog Friday though!!!!


I know you'll be there , DORK !
I was asking the other guys ! :lol::lol::lol:

Who's blue dog?


----------



## walkercoonhunter

A friend of mine. His name is Tim Engel. the dogs was high scoring bluetick at the state hunt a couple weeks ago. Has two 3rds on him now. 

By far the nicest blue dog I have ever hunted with. Bob you would like the way this dog runs a track, there sure isnt any messing around!


----------



## FMann

I'm thinking of going but don't realy know yet. If I do it will probly be friday night also as Millington is having a youth hunt on saturday and I'm thinking of going over incase they need help.


----------



## timberdoodle528

Danny's getting old, but he can still get the job done... 










I also have a 6 yr old good hard hunting female that just had pups, and 2 young females that are just started that I don't have pictures of yet.


----------



## walkercoonhunter

So quite season has been over for about a week. Any one hauling the camera when they are hauling the hounds?

Joey I know you have been pushing Flake lets see some pics man! 
Frank I know Kate has been in the timber! 
Bob come on I aint seen pics of ole Ben in a long time!!!


----------



## cj.

Always have the camera on my lately I just forget!





































2nd picture of the snowflake he was treed on a campground path on the edge of the lake. ***** gettin into the leftover trash!


----------



## micooner

Joey that looks good and no bark off the tree LOL Fred decided to climb out and over the 6ft kennel fence and tree a **** in the yard about 4 am today and swell up his toe going back to the vet tues


----------



## jnracing

went out tonight 2 drops 2 trees 2 **** lol im soooooo excited


----------



## cj.

Looks good jnracing!

Made sure I had the camera for ya tonight Shawn.

Made 1 drop with each dog. Both treed *****. 










All the bark was on this tree too!!










Along with 2 kits


----------



## jnracing

thanks cj i think both of mine will be ready for hide season


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Joey ole Flake looks like he is getting hunted good right now. Last time i saw him he was looking a little thick. 

jnracing the hounds look good bud, where are you from?

I honestly dont have a camera anymore, it got stolen out of my truck last summer. Me being a tight was I dont want to spend the money on another one! 

The new dog isnt very photogenic either though, pretty ugly and hops a whole bunch at the base of the tree.


----------



## jnracing

oxford im usually hunting bald mountain rec. holly and pontiac lake im always trying to make it to lapeer coonhound association


----------



## cj.

Between my camera and the garmin I cant keep anything with fresh batteries...... anyone else?


----------



## jnracing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEKf4hWXWyQ


----------



## walkercoonhunter

This is what I am most commonly found following lately.


----------



## LarryA

Geeze, Shawn it is bad enough being a traitor, but advertising it too!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## gawelg

Here is what I am hunting, he is 8 1/2 months old, last nite I took him out by himself and he treed and had 3 kittens. Nite before last he split treed with an older dog and had a ****. I am excited about how he is doing.

He is by Battlewood Joe Brown and his mother is a daughter of Goose Creek Slugger.

Gary


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Larry you need to hunt with this sucker. He will open your eyes to what you and I never thought possible from a Blue dog! lol He does it the right way, WALKER STYLE! hahaha

Gary do you still have that Hitman pup? If so how is he doing?


----------



## gawelg

Shawn

No, I sold him back to Joe. After he lost Hitman he wanted to buy back all of the pups in that litter. That's when I bought this pup in May.

The Hitman pup I had was starting to hunt, he treed several **** for me before Joe bought him back. I think he was going to be a nice dog also.

Gary


----------



## walkercoonhunter

What female was he out of? Jill?


----------



## gawelg

Yes, Jill is his mother, he was born 7-1-08. The way he acted when I sold him back to Joe I think he is going to make it. He had a huge mouth. I read on Joe's site that Joe has some serious medical problems. Hope things work out for him.

Gary


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Yea he had some serious kidney issues. Looks like he is on the recovery trail now though. 

I think that that dog is the one he calls Rev. And Joe is a "revved" up about him if that is the same one! Check out this pic


----------



## FMann

Shawn,
That is one uggly dog in that picture. There is no way I could feed a dog that looked like that. I finely finished out that Kate dog of Randys Ive been hunting. Have you been hunting the Michigan Summer Madness? I plane on hunting thursday, friday and saturday.


----------



## walkercoonhunter

I like em that ugly Frank! but they all look good under a ****!

I plan on hunting Friday and Saturday. Got to work early on Friday morning so its not likely that Ill be hunting on Thursday.

Hard to pass up a chance at that much money, the Jack dog that won Monday took home $628 in state money!!!


----------



## cj.

Shouldnt you be down to Onsted Shawn....


----------

